# Spalted Curly Maple Bowl.



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2015)

I just finished this one up today. It has been sitting on the lathe for few weeks. Too sore to turn. Today I thought I'd have a go at it.
I think this wood came from @jumbojohnny when he came over to have a bunch of wood cut up. Very nice stuff.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 11, 2015)

The patterns in that wood are so complex and alluring! Exceptional! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2015)

I know! I sat with it outside just staring at it, moving it all around....it was mesmerizing...


----------



## manbuckwal (May 12, 2015)

Great looking bowl with some sweet figure Marc !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 12, 2015)

I know what you mean about turning it in the sun and watching the figure, very cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (May 12, 2015)

Nice work, Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2015)

Great looking bowl Marc! That is some sweet wood, great patterns on it. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kayakerjim (May 12, 2015)

That is some nice wood & your bowl shows it off well. 
Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 12, 2015)

Beauty of a bowl Marc, has a very nice spalt pattern, as I'm sure you have discovered, spalted stuff can often be a bear to turn....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2015)

Well done Marc. Takes a lot of sanding on something like that no matter how sharp your tools.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2015)

Yep...I had my 4x magnified glasses on and kept seeing sctatches everywhere....I think I spent a whole day sanding all together.


----------



## duncsuss (May 12, 2015)

nicely done, Marc -- gotta love that curly maple

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jumbojohnny (May 13, 2015)

Very nice bowl! Its a preview of what I have stacked in the basement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 13, 2015)

Speaking of Bowl. The wife's on her way home from bowling, so I'll have to be done viewing that awesome piece of art. I tend to cheat when the tools are dull. I've been know to use a belt-sander and palm sander on the lathe. When I was younger and much stronger, didn't think twice about using a router too. Now I'm scared to try anything for fear of loosing appendages. Well, least I know where there is a nice little bowl to put the pieces if courage returns someday.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 14, 2015)

Great job Marc. That grain is mesmerizing in your pics. I can only imagine it in the sun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

